

Much ado about something - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2013/09/27/much-ado-about-something/

======
tokenadult
Submitted as a more accurate and detailed treatment of the discovery discussed
yesterday under the story "419-million-year-old armoured fish fossil resolves
'missing link' in evolution, scientists say"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6449235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6449235)

on the front page. Compare the two stories and decide for yourself.

